# looking for another shotgun



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm looking for a 12 gauge Browning side by side (BSS). Yes I've looked on gunbroker, gunsamerica, and other gun sites, I just refuse to give 2 to 3 times more than a used gun books for. Anyway, if you or you know who has one for sale, let me know.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Are you firm on Browning? There are some nice options out there


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

What do you have Bax*?


----------

